# Volunteer Aquarist, green water, and Palliative Care



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

I volunteer on a palliative care unit. There is a nice tank there that has been somewhat neglected it seems. The gear is excellent but it would appear that the cycle hasn't really been completed thoroughly as there is quite a persistent green water problem. I may be taking over the maintenance of the tank and my plan is to do some major water changes, put some media in the filters like Purigen and Matrix. I will also check to make sure the light cycle isn't too long and that the auto feeder is working properly. It is super important that this tank get under control as quickly as possible as the folks that are on this ward are in the process of dying and the tank should be a place of respite, not concern. Does my plan sound comprehensive? Any other suggestions?

Rick


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Your plan sounds quite good - get it underway.
You're going to check the lighting period, etc. ( any direct sunlight ? ) but the green water problem can be solved immediately if you have, or can beg, borrow, or steal a UV sterilizer - & just run it for a couple or 3 days or so. Then you can go from there with your tank re-hab.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Good for you. Way to go.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

emile said:


> Your plan sounds quite good - get it underway.
> You're going to check the lighting period, etc. ( any direct sunlight ? ) but the green water problem can be solved immediately if you have, or can beg, borrow, or steal a UV sterilizer - & just run it for a couple or 3 days or so. Then you can go from there with your tank re-hab.


Thanks Emile. I have just put up a post to see if I can find a UV sterilizer to borrow. If anyone can help me locate one I would be most appreciative.


----------



## Pamelajo (Feb 9, 2011)

That is great you are taking over the maintenance of the tank so the people on that unit can enjoy it.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Very nice of you to do so. I just found out that my girlfriend's co worker is in palliative care. Last week she found out that she has lung cancer and this week she is living day to day. People like you are great and I have a lot of respect for you. I have a friend that is in charge of fish at Petland and he offered me a UV sterilizer before. I'll see if he still has it.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks every one. I get a lot out of the work.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Good on ya!! 
And I'm sure you will do great with the tank, what with all the awesome support here!!
Good luck! (even tho you won't need it  )


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Does the location of the tank allow direct sunlight to strike the tank? If so, the problem may be difficult to solve without changing the environment. If not, then, as you say, photoperiod is key, plus stocking/feeding levels, and then the UV.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Does the location of the tank allow direct sunlight to strike the tank? If so, the problem may be difficult to solve without changing the environment. If not, then, as you say, photoperiod is key, plus stocking/feeding levels, and then the UV.


no direct sunlight. I am going to address all the obvious stuff like water change, chemistry, media in filters, photoperiod first. The UV was simply an idea to jumpstart the clearing. Someone suggested that the 24 hour a day flourescents in the hallway might be the problem which I hadn't thought of so I am going to think about moving the tank or covering it at night if I can't clear it up with the basics.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The 24 hour fluorescent lights shouldn't do a thing unless it's lit up like a football stadium. You can also wrap the tank in garbage bags in a total blackout for 3 days after a water change. That's how I beat it in a 15 gallon which was getting some direct sunlight. I then painted the back and sides black and stuff in more stem plants and that was the end of the problem. Also see about doing a deep gravel vac (if it's gravel) since there may be buildup of detritus which is being released whenever the bed is disturbed.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Rick.

I PM'd you !

Stuart


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

One thought I had, was how much food is going into the tank? Maybe reduce it.

Daphnia will clear the green water, the trick is to get the daphnia to eat the algae before the fish eat them.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

rescuepenguin said:


> One thought I had, was how much food is going into the tank? Maybe reduce it.
> 
> Daphnia will clear the green water, the trick is to get the daphnia to eat the algae before the fish eat them.


I was thinking it would be great to put some daphnia in if only to give the fish a treat after their auto feeder soylint green.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Rick.

I can donate some Daphnia to your cause if you like ! PM me if interested.

Stuart


----------



## Ladayen (Aug 21, 2011)

Perhaps I missed it.. but is this tank Fresh or Saltwater? Noticed this thread is a little older, hows it doing?


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey all

I have been busy of late so sorry for the late reply.

The tank cleared right up. It just needed some love. THANKS EVERYONE!!!! All of the offers were much appreciative. I am now looking to change up the stock a little

Rick


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

That's good to hear. Way to go!


----------

